# Showing without trainer?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Do like many others without trainers. Call the secretary, she'll give you the scoop. Depending on the calibre of riders it attracts can have a bearing on your entry fees.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

There are not rules preventing you from going to shows without a trainer. At rated shows it is less common, but it's certainly allowed and possible. I think especially in eventing, people are more likely to compete without a trainer there with them. You would do well to hook up with some people in the area who are knowledgeable about eventing in general and the area in specific, however. They can give you advice about which shows to attend and the information you'll need to be fully prepared for the competition. Additionally, it is SO useful to have someone there to help get the horses ready, be eyes on the ground for warm ups, etc.

I think you would really benefit from having help from good trainer. Good trainers are expensive and I understand that most people have financial limitations. I'd really recommend that you see what you can afford, even if it's just having a trainer come one every month to check your progress, correct problems that are developing and give homework for the next month. It will help you and your horse develop the skills you need to be competitive and, more importantly, safe at an eventing competition. I think you'd be better off saving up the money you'd spend on a competition and put it towards formal training, even at the interval I mentioned, until you are comfortable with the questions that will be asked at an event.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A trainer is *not *a requirement to show, period. It has become customary, but_ not _a necessity.
You though must do all of the entry paperwork yourself, seek out your class numbers and submit whatever is required of the show the day of the show...sometimes time consuming.

If you are a minor, a parent/guardian must sign paperwork.
Otherwise...fill in the blanks, submit to the show secretary by the due date... then pay the fees assigned to those classes and off you go.

If you are doing all your training/schooling on your own...then you have it covered anyway.
A trainer is great to help those trouble-spots and increase the knowledge base of riding... to evaluate and offer advice for classes to enter at shows..
A pep talk when nervous, a calm voice when excited...by the time you get to the show grounds though you should have it down firmly in place and be able to deal with whatever is tossed your way.

Have fun and enjoy!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

In terms of going to a show without a trainer.. the logistics of filling out entries and picking numbers is the easiest part. Have you EVER gone to a show? To watch or compete? I'd have an idea of how that all works so you're not dealing with it and being at your first show at the same time. Riding in a show is different then riding at home and I think it is so so so helpful (even if not mandatory) to have someone on the ground who can help you through it. Some trainers are willing to school you at the show for a fee. It's a great way to get some good schooling if you can't get anyone to travel to you and IMO definitely worth the extra money.


----------

